# Cat Milk



## Patchworkpony (3 February 2015)

I've got my lovely CPL boy home and just need to ask a question about proper cat milk. Never fed I before but apparently he loves it - true! However I don't want to make him sick so given that he is a very large cat and I have bought the Whiskers cat milk how much could I safely give him a day?


----------



## Lindylouanne (3 February 2015)

My Exotic loves Whiskers cat milk but I limit his intake as it can upset his tummy. A carton lasts him 4 days as it is just a treat.

I do find he would rather have the milk than eat food though.


----------



## hackneylass2 (4 February 2015)

I wouldn't give any 'cat milk' as it tends to contain sugars which cats cannot break down very well.  Sugars in the diet can cause the pancreus to work overly hard.  Cats don't need milk, they're really better off without it. Also, if he's a big lad, be aware that cat milk is rather calorific!


----------



## Patchworkpony (4 February 2015)

Thanks so much for that - sounds a bit doggy but the CPL foster home said he won't drink water on its own and so they put some cat milk in the water and also he does love it neat as a treat.


----------



## npage123 (4 February 2015)

My Chinchillas love milk too.  I give it to them maybe twice a month.  Just be mindful of the time limit once it's been opened up.  Can't remember what it says but I think it's meant to be consumed within 4 days once opened, and kept in the fridge.

Just re yours not drinking water - just a thought - my sister's one cat prefers his water from a (human) glass tumbler, and mine prefers theirs from a large stainless steel bowl.  Same size as the dogs' water bowl, but the cat's has their separate water out of reach of the pups.  I do keep their water bowls scrupulously clean, cleaning it and filling it twice a day with fresh water, and the one cat will always, without fail, come over for a little drink once the fresh water is put down.  Never see the second kitty drink.

Hope you enjoy your new cat and that he settles in quickly.


----------



## Lindylouanne (4 February 2015)

I use a water fountain for my lot, it filters the water through a carbon thing and has a reservoir so no need to keep filling. I think they like the older water as all the chlorine smell disappears.

The whole thing bar the reservoir and motor gets chucked in the dishwasher once a week and the filters last about a month.

Fluffy cat gets stress related cystitis and the vet suggested the fountain as a way to encourage him to drink.


----------



## Patchworkpony (4 February 2015)

It is a worry that he won't drink water especially as ours is lovely spring water - so no horrid chlorine taste. I'm a bit stuck about what to do so will call the vet tomorrow. He is a gorgeous boy who has had a fairly rough home so everything has to be done quietly and gently.


----------



## EmmaC78 (4 February 2015)

If he is new to you then I would just keep giving him the cat milk in the short term until he settles.


----------



## hackneylass2 (5 February 2015)

That's a good idea Emma, also add a drop of water to it, and then keep increasing the amount of water gradually to wean him off it.


----------



## Patchworkpony (5 February 2015)

hackneylass2 said:



			That's a good idea Emma, also add a drop of water to it, and then keep increasing the amount of water gradually to wean him off it.
		
Click to expand...

 Excellent idea thank you. I looked on the web this is a fairly common problem.


----------

